# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Which browser do you use?

## Kyle123

I'm considering setting up an online forum and I'm guessing that the general audience will mainly be people at work (like here) and I'm trying to decide how far back I need to support in terms of browsers. 

Usually work browsers lag behind the browsers used at home, but I don't know just how far behind, since supporting older versions of IE becomes exponentially more expensive the further you go back, I'd like to make a guestimate just how widespread old crappy browsers are.

So if anyone's interested in helping out, please add to the poll above.

Cheers

Kyle

----------


## acroley1

Our company (and it's a pretty big one) recently upgraded us to Windows 8, IE 8 (yes...UPGRADED us to this) and when they did so, took away our admin rights to download other options like Chrome and Firefox because our IS department doesn't support other browsers. GRRRRRRR  :Mad:

----------


## Kyle123

We had that at a place I worked a few years ago, they were using IE6 and only as I left upgraded to IE8. It was incredibly frustrating (luckily we found we could install Chrome even though we weren't supposed to  :Wink: )

----------


## xladept

Hi Kyle,

I use Firefox at home.  I'm retired and, so far, unsuccessful in catching any kind of work :Frown:

----------


## Tony Valko

> I'm considering setting up an online forum



An Excel forum?

Using the vBulletin software?

I'm currently using IE10.

----------


## FDibbins

echo what Tony said, except at work, I use IE9

----------


## Kyle123

@Tony, I'm giving vBulletin a miss, currently still evaluating, but Vanilla and phpBB are currently taking the lead.

----------


## Evolta

I'm doing an internship and there I work on my own laptop. (chrome)
Company (SME) has IE8

----------


## Norie

What's Chrome / Firefox / Safari?

Is it some new hybrid browser?

----------


## Kyle123

Haha sort of safari and chrome are pretty much the same anyway. They were grouped together as the "modern browsers" that auto update, I was going to stick opera in there too but I couldn't remember whether it does the same thing. 

IE is tied to windows updates and operating systems so the spread of versions is much wider and much more painful to support, whereas users on the other browsers all tend to be on the same version.

Though I believe things may change slightly with windows 10.....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FDibbins

At home I use google chrome, but I figured you wanted to know IE versions, plus I spend more time on here from work, than from home (but ssshhh)

----------


## Kyle123

Don't we all  :Wink:

----------


## Norie

Where's the Dolphin and the Puffin?

----------


## Kyle123

With the other  :Wink:  bet they're WebKit (chrome like) anyway. Besides using this site on mobile is awful...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AB33

I had a terrible experience with IE10. I was unable to update Adobe. I spent over a week on this issue and even posted a question on this forum. Since then I have discovered Firefox and has never looked back. I do not think there is a "One fits all". Each has its own pluses and minuses. IE has not longer the monopoly it had, but we are tied up to it because of windows.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

In my office I am allowed to use only Firefox and Chrome.

But I use Opera Portable version for answering excel forum questions, because I put each tab on auto reload for every 5 seconds and I keep almost 7 excel subforum windows with auto reload option.  I tested all browsers but Opera is the best one which handles loading each pages without any hanging or plugin issues.

Firefox fails when the page has lot of plugins and chrome consumes huge ram space for each windows.

So my preferences are Opera and Firefox.  I never use chrome because of the ram consumption.

----------


## xladept

BTW - I really liked IE6.  Both my wife and I could have our e-mails up simultaneously:|

----------


## ericbartha

I use FireFox at home and IE10 at work. My work forces us to use IE. :\

----------


## NeedForExcel

> At home I use google chrome, but I figured you wanted to know IE versions, plus I spend more time on here from work, than from home (but ssshhh)



Thought I was the only one..  :Wink:

----------


## Kyle123

haha don't we all!

----------


## FDibbins

i know I do lol

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I don't ! ( well.. I'm retired so I spend more time here than in th kitchen)

----------


## teylyn

I polled for IE11, but at work we have a choice of IE (11) and Chrome. With all SharePoint related stuff we need IE. With some other apps we need Chrome.

----------


## teylyn

Where is Edge in the poll????? Are you assuming that no employer has rolled out Windows 10?

----------


## vcoolio

Teylyn,

Edge is probably in the "round" filing cabinet where it belongs!

----------


## Kyle123

> Where is Edge in the poll????? Are you assuming that no employer has rolled out Windows 10?



It didn't exist in a stable form when I made the poll  :Wink:

----------


## sayacharming

I use Google Chrome.

----------

